# eBay 522 and SBC



## mikew1976 (Mar 16, 2004)

So . . . after verifying with a CSR that there would be "no problem" activating a 522 I purchased on eBay there are problems galore.
My first call to activate it, the CSR couldn't do it, transfered me to a supervisor that told me that sorry 522's are only for DHA new customers and there was no way I could activate it.
Based upon other's experiences that I've read here I called back and spoke with another CSR. This time the guy had no issue with activating it, but couldn't get the account to transfer, because it was still listed as active on someone else's account. Put me on hold, said it would just take a minute, which turned into 15. Turns out the reciever was from an SBC account (apparently in 14 states telecom SBC has a deal with E* to provide satellite systems) and to top it off, he said the SBC phone center he was trying to contact was out of commission right now and to call back in an hour. If anyone has any info/advice that might be helpful it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 
(I can't say I wasn't warned based on the posts about activation problems)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah - Im one of those very disappointed 522 owners as of today. I tried 3 times with the same results.. This sucks - I cancelled my Dish account after 8 yrs I was so bent.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish is so stupid on this. Its a customer unfriendly policy.........


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Sheesh.

It's was announced in the tech forum & charlie chats and posted in several threads here _ad nausium_ that the 322 & 522 products were for new DHA customers only.

Even the first few people who were dumb enough to buy them on ebay reported they couldn't get them activated. Later, a few people had some success but only due to lack of knowledge & proper procedure at the call centers.

Legit retailers have been told repeatedly not to sell them. They are not cash & carry products. They are specifically lease-only products designed to become the property od DISH Network (or SBC) upon activation.

There is nothing "unfriendly" about providing a specific product for a specific class of customer.

What is "unfriendly" is someone trying to sell something that doesn't belong to them to some sucker on the internet. In this case it was either an installer for SBC who just ripped it off, someone who stole it from a SBC customer, or a recent SBC/DISH customer who is so stupid he doesn't know the receiver doesn't belong to him.

Anyone who buys _any_ dbs eqmt from other than a verified legit authorized retailer, whether in person, by phone, or on the internet is gambling with their money.

There will be a better version of the DVR 522 for existing customers in a few months and it will be available thru the proper channels,


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

HTguy said:


> Sheesh.
> 
> There is nothing "unfriendly" about providing a specific product for a specific class of customer.


Sure there is.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Boty would I love to run into Charlie. Just to find out if he is aware of whats going on. they screen the chat calls so well charlie is detached from his customers

If churn doesnt increase in the bnext 6 months I will forget about posting permanetely.I am that certain about whats going to occur.


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess some of you guys just ignore the advice most people post on here. HT guy is right, when you buy dbs equipment off of ebay you are gambling with your money. To begin with you guys all knew that dual tuner receivers are for new dha customers only as of right now. Don't be mad at the dish csr's because they are just doing their job. They can't change the system just because you got suckerd into buying a receiver that you knew you couldn't activate.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Please start a list of other products that can only be rented and arent available for purchase like these boxes.

Other companies wouldnt be dumb enough to do this


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

I had no idea there was a lease program on these 522's.. And even if I did - this is unfair to offer nothing to the current customers. I was with them for 8 yrs, and I saw absolutely no promotions come across my doorstep. I just thought it would be a good upgrade receiver to my 7100.. Dish offers nothing but poor inconsistent business practices.


----------



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

brainfire said:


> I had no idea there was a lease program on these 522's.. And even if I did - this is unfair to offer nothing to the current customers. I was with them for 8 yrs, and I saw absolutely no promotions come across my doorstep. I just thought it would be a good upgrade receiver to my 7100.. Dish offers nothing but poor inconsistent business practices.


I am quite happy with the promotions/upgrades that DISH has offered me over the last five years. I started with two dual lnb dishes, before the 500.

DISH has given me a good deal on a 501 receiver.

DISH has given me, for free, at various times;
DISH 500 upgrade
second dish for the "must carry"
quad lnb
510 receiver
a month of programming free each year (prepay a year at a time)
I'm not sure what more I could want for no charge.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

brainfire said:


> I had no idea there was a lease program on these 522's..


 Checking Dish's website is often a good source of information.... Go their site, click Products, Receivers, DVR Receivers. It states clear as day:

*Not available for sale - 
FOR NEW LEASE CUSTOMERS ONLY*


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

88fan said:


> I guess some of you guys just ignore the advice most people post on here. HT guy is right, when you buy dbs equipment off of ebay you are gambling with your money. To begin with you guys all knew that dual tuner receivers are for new dha customers only as of right now. Don't be mad at the dish csr's because they are just doing their job. They can't change the system just because you got suckerd into buying a receiver that you knew you couldn't activate.


I bought the 522 of ebay a month ago and didnt realize I wouldn't be able to activate it until after the receiver was on its way to me. However, I did get it activated with the 3rd CSR I got. The first two just said it was incompatible with my account. The last CSR activated it through Dish technical support. Had I known activation might be an issue I would have never ordered it. The 522 isn't bad but my 510 guide and recorded show list worked faster than it seems to on the 522. I recommend buying the 721 model and spending the extra $100.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Also, I think it should be pointed out since people are blaming Dish a bunch here -- that the first guy to post actually had MOST of the problems because THE UNIT WAS STILL ACTIVE ON SOMEONE ELSE'S ACCOUNT! This has very little to do with it being a 522! It could have been a 501 or 721 or 301 for that matter -- if it was still showing as active on someone else's account -- especially through SBC -- then, of course there might be some problems with him suddenly trying to activate it!

I think we need to be careful to keep unrelated issues unrelated! Yelling at Dish because they won't activate a 522 that is still active on someone else's account doesn't make much sense to me. The person that sold it to him didn't properly deactivate it. Regardless of which unit it was, that could be an issue.

Then, at the end, add on that it is fairly likely that it was under a DHA plan before, and it gets even more complex! Now we might have a guy trying to activate a box that might still be active on someone else's LEASE program!

Gee -- might there be a few issues with that?? I think so. But it isn't because it's a 522 -- it's because it wasn't properly deactivated by the previous owner!

- John...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

busboy789 said:


> DISH 500 upgrade


busboy789
My "Dish 500" upgrade consisted of a poor mans 500 by just slapping another LNB up there.. What's that all about? I don't think that was a proper install do you?


----------



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

brainfire said:


> busboy789
> My "Dish 500" upgrade consisted of a poor mans 500 by just slapping another LNB up there.. What's that all about? I don't think that was a proper install do you?


My 500 upgrade reduced the number of dishes on the side of my house from 2 to 1. I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Other companies wouldnt be dumb enough to do this


Yeah, right.

You smart. They dumb. :sure:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

busboy789 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.


I had a single lnb satellite. I called for the 500 upgrade and the installer added another single lnb. I thought the 500 unit was one unit - not two single lnbs. Sounds as if the installer cut some corners?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

Hall said:


> Checking Dish's website is often a good source of information.... [/B]


I suppose it could be - after the fact. Not everyone is into all the technology and promotions like you guys. Most just want to enjoy the programming, relax, and not have to keep track of the promotional material. As a 8 yr subscriber, I should never have to go to Charlie chat (or whatever it's called) or go to Dish's website to see what the flavour (policy) of the month is. Rediculous...


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

Brainfire, do you also go to an auto dealer and expect to get 1970's loan terms? Or do you do your research and see who is offering 0 down or 0 interest, or cash back, etc. ? Now if you'd research this, why wouldn't you research what dish equipment is available to you and if it is in promotional deals?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

88fan said:


> Now if you'd research this, why wouldn't you research what dish equipment is available to you and if it is in promotional deals?


Your right.. I guess Im doing alot of research on Direct tv stuff now


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> If churn doesnt increase in the bnext 6 months I will forget about posting permanetely.


Promise?


----------



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

brainfire said:


> I had a single lnb satellite. I called for the 500 upgrade and the installer added another single lnb. I thought the 500 unit was one unit - not two single lnbs. Sounds as if the installer cut some corners?


My 500 is one unit. My brother-in-law's is two dual lnbs. I guess it depends on when you got it and how many receivers you have.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

the first sets of Dish 500s were two dual LNBs on a plastic holder. The Dish (like it still is) was 20" vs 18".

There's nothing wrong with that, in fact it's been reported that the two LNB setup gets better signals levels than the Twin LNBs do.

Now if you didn't get the 18 to 20 inch upgrade (Isound like my spam folder now sorry) then that's not cool.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I fhe didn't get the larger dish the focal point wouldn't be right for the dual head LNB's. If the system is working at all he got the proper upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

MrAkai said:


> the first sets of Dish 500s were two dual LNBs on a plastic holder. The Dish (like it still is) was 20" vs 18".


MrAkai
Yeah I had the two dual LNBs. That's what I was referring to as a "poor mans" setup.. I guess it worked.. I just didn't know if it fell into proper "Dish 500" specification or not. Thank you


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've had a 2 Dual LNB /2 SW21 Dish500 ever since I first got Dish - in fact - that's right around the time when they were first coming out with the Dish500. I'm still using that setup as well - works fine on my 510 as well as my 4900 (upgraded 4700).


----------

